# donut



## lareina

como se dice donut en espanol?


----------



## lareina

alguien sabe? como se dice donut en espanol? o que se usa en espana?


----------



## Carlos

se dice igual: donut   

..asi debería ser casi todo, aprenderíamos idiomas rapidísimo


----------



## mjscott

My Spanish teacher said that donuts were "donos." But he was the same teacher who told me that "hot dogs" were "hodos."


----------



## lareina

una persona me dijo que podria usar rosquilla? estas familiar con esa?


----------



## Edher

En Mexico les llamamos "donas" pero tambien he escuchado el termino "rosquillas" para refererce a "donuts." La palabra rosquilla es mensionada bastante en Los Simpsons.

                                                       Edher


----------



## zeppo

mjscott said:
			
		

> My Spanish teacher said that donuts were "donos."


 
Maybe he didn't no the answer and merely replied, "Dunno."


----------



## mjscott

Edher--
Pues, ¡los Simpsons son las autoridades! No lo digo en sarcasmo--a mí me gustan los Simpsons. Y, ¿quién les gusta los “donuts” más que  a Homer Simpson?!


----------



## Maeron

Como lo dijo Edher, "dona" en México. Es interesante observar que "dona" además de "donut" también significa _scrunchie_ ... por su forma.


----------



## NavyBlue

En España hablamos de *rosquillas* y de *donuts*.

Sin embargo hay una diferencia: la palabra rosquilla sugiere un producto _más artesanal_.
Pej. Mi abuela hace rosquillas los domingos por la tarde.
Pej. Llevé a los niños a la feria y compramos rosquillas.

Donuts es una marca registrada. Cuando alguien va a una cafetería y pide un donuts, espera un producto en concreto de bollería industrial, o en su defecto un producto similar aunque sea de otra marca. 
Pej. Camarero, ¿Me pone un café y un donuts, por favor?

Como anécdota me gustaría añadir que en muchos casos la marca substituye al nombre del producto. Hace años la marca líder en gaseosas era La Casera y en un segundo puesto estaba La Pitusa. De modo que la gente llegaba a la tienda y decía:
-Una botella de Casera. (En lugar de una botella de gaseosa)
Y en muchos casos:
-Una casera La Pitusa.  

Y por último decir que las *donas* aquí son como los donuts pero sin agujero.

--------------------------------------
_Por cierto, las marcas mencionadas este post han sido utilizadas por motivos puramente lingüísticos._


----------



## Lutino

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con NavyBLue, yo incluso he visto "donuts" llamados berlinas.


----------



## Faith

¡Hola!
Pues para mí un "donut" es un "donut" 
Yo creo que traducirlo como rosquilla no sería correcto, más que nada porque, al menos donde yo vivo,una rosquilla es como un rollo pequeño hecho de la misma masa que los rollos, que no es igual a los ingredientes de un "donut"


----------



## ABSURDO

Donuts, como alguien dijo es un palabra registrada. Cuando pedimos un _donut_, nos referimos a la mitica rosquillla pero de bolleria industrial (americana, debo decir), Rosquilla es mas artesanal, mas home.made,. BErlinas lo he llegado a oir alguna vez pero nunca* donos * os algo parecido. Deberiamos tener nuestras propias palabras y no someternos tanto al yugo USA.


----------



## Alba

NavyBlue tiene razón, lo que yo no sabía es que los donuts sin agujero se llamaran donas... hay que ver lo que una aprende aquí!!!


----------



## zhizhoux

Estoy de acuerdo con Edher, en lo personal "donas" es lo que come homero simpson, aun que el (homero)las llame rosquillas, yo creo que eso lo hacen para que sea entendido en toda latino america o en todo pais hispano parlante.

la verdad en Mexico, no he escuchado la palabra "rosquillas" en voz de un mexicano.


----------



## lforestier

En Puerto Rico, los llamamos "donas" a los circulos y "rosquillas" se entiende como Donuts pero no es de uso popular y se refiere mas a los que estan hechos mas parecido a los churros pero en formas raras como en lazos y en forma de cangrejos.


----------



## WILMSLOW

En España tenemos donuts, rosquillas y dupis (sucedáneo del donuts)


----------



## Yyrkoon

lareina said:
			
		

> como se dice donut en espanol?


 
  
Donut es español, la pregunta es, desde cuando se les llama Donut en USA, siempre había pensado que allí eran donought


----------



## aurilla

En Puerto Rico le decimos "dona", en plural "donas".


----------



## aurilla

Lutino said:
			
		

> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con NavyBLue, yo incluso he visto "donuts" llamados berlinas.


 
Entiendo que las berlinas son las rellenas de crema, queso, jalea... yum!


----------



## Txiri

Leía el hilo imaginándome que alguien diría que son como los churros.

Que yo sepa, los doughnuts se hacen de masa parecida y se fríen, igual.  Lo único que es diferente es la forma que toma la masa en el aceite


----------



## Tape2Tape

En España se dice *donuts* (con la *s*, hasta en singular - _¡Un donuts por favor!_).. pero como la palabra es una marca registrada de la empresa Panrico (en España) y las demás empresas - Dunkin' Donuts tambien - tienen que pagar royalties o algo si emplean la palabra a veces otras empresas inventan otra palabra. 

Panrico fabrica _donuts _con agujero ( con relleno de chocolate o crema.. pero no de mermelada de frambuesa como en Inglaterra!!) y sin , y hasta donuts "light" (que francamente no saben a "na").

Pero, a pesar del hecho que tanto en los cómics como en la serie Homer Simpson parece estar loco por las rosquillas, *las rosquillas no son donuts* - por lo menos no en España - pero algo más parecido a una galleta, no suelen estar esponjosos! Pero en un dibujo pueden tener un cierto parecido.

Mas informacion aquí:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=173476&page=2&highlight=donuts


----------



## bomb_squad

Pues en México es "dona"...es redonda, con su respectivo orificio, a veces cubierta de algún glaseado, otras con azúcar espolvoreada (definitivamente las que come Homer)...
Me causó gracias tanto post por esa palabra al parecer tan simple!
Y ya q hablamos de repostería, alguien me puede explicar lo q es una "pastafrola"?


----------



## deslenguada

Para mi un "donut" que es una marca registrada y viene de "dough-nut" (pasta-tuerca, o así lo veo yo) tiene un sabor más artificial y sabe más a azucar y es más pequeño que una "berlina" la cual de toda la vida ha sido artesana y aun que básciamente viene a ser lo mismo sólo que con siferentes origenes o al emnos así a mi me parece, personalemente prefiro las berlinas, me parecen de mejor calidad, luego están las rosquillas que no tienen nada que ver con los otros dos en su manera de hacerse y/o materiales (o proporciones), las rosquillas son mucho más secas, todas coinciden en la forma. por cierto los "donuts" rellenos en España se llaman "bombas" jaja yummie! ya dejo de hablar de esto porque se me está empezando a hacer la boca agua. AHH! si también están los "donettes" que sabeís que son circulos pequeñitos muy parecidos a alos donuts y de chocolate, las berlinas y donuts pueden ser de varios tipos como muchos de vosotros sabreís ya , y ya para rizar el rizo están los "filipinos" que son como los "donettes" pero de una pasta más dura. Yo creo que Homer Simpson come "donuts".
Desde luego las rosquillas y los donuts se diferencian perfectamente, o tra cosa es que se pueda confundir las berlinas con los donuts, aun que supongo que esto es bastante relativoa ala repostería de cada país 

De izquierda a derecha: donut, berlina, rosquilla y donette. Espero que os guste! jeje


----------



## Soy Yo

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> Donut es español, la pregunta es, desde cuando se les llama Donut en USA, siempre había pensado que allí eran donought


 
En EE.UU. son "doughnuts" o "donuts".  Claro que "donut" se deriva de "doughnut"; "donut" es una manera abreviada de escribir "doughnut" y se pronuncian igual.  Es parecido al uso de "thru" para "through" o "nite" para "night".  Me imagino que la palabra española se deriva de la inglesa.


----------



## zhizhoux

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> Donut es español, la pregunta es, desde cuando se les llama Donut en USA, siempre había pensado que allí eran donought


 
La verdad no se cuando empezaron a usar donut en USA, pero creo que las 2 son correctas actualmente donut y doughnut, igual y donut es como una contraccion o algo asi para que sea mas facil usar la palabra


----------



## deslenguada

yo creo que "donut" es una marca.


----------



## Moritzchen

Yyrkoon sería *doughnut,* aunque ahora, y porque es más fácil y rápido lo esciben *donut*. Y en español las llaman *donas *por aquí. Y no, no es una marca registrada.


----------



## Lisa8

*Pues si el termino "dona" se utiliza en México queda muy claro que se refiere a un pan con un oyo en el centro...si se lo dices a una persona mexicana claramente te entenderá aunque no sea la traduccion exacta...o no?*


----------



## Moritzchen

Si Lisa, te entenderían. Quieres saber algo gracioso? Aquí venden, en las tiendas de donas lo que llaman "donut holes", son unas bolitas hechas de la misma masa, como si fueran lo que llenaría el hoyo del centro.


----------



## Edwin

Historía y origen posible de doughnut ( o donut):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donut#History


----------



## lforestier

mjscott said:
			
		

> My Spanish teacher said that donuts were "donos." But he was the same teacher who told me that "hot dogs" were "hodos."


Let your teacher know that it is better to admit not knowing than to misguide others. That said, I am going to eat a hodos then some coffee and donos.


----------



## fran kornbacher

Me acuerdo cuando estaba chiquita comiamos roscas que creo que es lo mismo que rosquillas. Las roscas tienen la forma de una donut, pero la textura es diferente es mas dura y tiene un glaseado me acuerdo que era blanco o rosado. En Venezuela les llaman a la donut por su nombre. Que yo me acuerde nunca habia visto una donut en Venezuela cuando me crie alla. La donut es un producto de America adoptado por otros paises. Cuando solia comprar roscas no le decia al senor "por favor deme una donut"

Take Care


----------



## fran kornbacher

Ahora, la donut es una rosquilla esponjosa, pero he visto que le ponen en espanol un acento a la "o". le ponen el acento para diferenciar la palabra del ingles o que?

Take Care


----------



## nicaraua

fran kornbacher said:


> Ahora, la donut es una rosquilla esponjosa, pero he visto que le ponen en espanol un acento a la "o". le ponen el acento para diferenciar la palabra del ingles o que?
> 
> Take Care



No lo ponen para diferenciar. Es que en la gramática española se tiene que escribir así. Donut en singular es una palabra llana que termina en una consonante que no es ni S ni R así que tiene que llevar acento: dónut. 

No queda muy bien, eh que no? 

Espero que te haya servido mi breve explicación.


----------



## Soy Yo

nicaraua said:


> No lo ponen para diferenciar. Es que en la gramática española se tiene que escribir así. Donut en singular es una palabra llana que termina en una consonante que no es ni S ni R así que tiene que llevar acento: dónut.



Una pequeña corrección:

Creo que es por no terminar en una consonante que no es ni S ni* N*.  Si termina en R (y no lleva acento/tilde), es una palabra aguda.

Soy Yo


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Tape2Tape said:


> En España se dice *donuts* (con la *s*, hasta en singular - _¡Un donuts por favor!_)..


O sea que lo pronuncian tal cual lo escriben: un donuts. Suena bien feo, poco español. Yo las llamo como los amigos mexicanos: una dona. Y las rosquillas son las de toda la vida.


----------



## Wisconsinite

Soy Yo said:


> En EE.UU. son "doughnuts" o "donuts".  Claro que "donut" se deriva de "doughnut"; "donut" es una manera abreviada de escribir "doughnut" y se pronuncian igual.  Es parecido al uso de "thru" para "through" o "nite" para "night".  Me imagino que la palabra española se deriva de la inglesa.





zhizhoux said:


> La verdad no se cuando empezaron a usar donut en USA, pero creo que las 2 son correctas actualmente donut y doughnut, igual y donut es como una contraccion o algo asi para que sea mas facil usar la palabra





deslenguada said:


> yo creo que "donut" es una marca.



En los EEUU "donut" NO es una marca registrada. Como se ha mencionado anteriormente, en los EEUU donut = doughnut. Y un donut/doughnut puede ser un producto artesanal. De hecho, muchas personas hacen donuts en casa. Yo sólo compro donas frescas de las panaderías locales. Jamás compraría una dona industrial, ni de una cadena como Krispy Kreme o Dunkin' Donuts. En Wisconsin tenemos muchísimos panaderos que se especializan en donuts/doughnuts.


----------



## chitanegra

Donut    Significa   DONA.     Bye!


----------



## Wisconsinite

zhizhoux, Tengo la impresión de que muchas cosas son traducidas al español de españa--muchos libros infantiles, películas, etc. Es interesante que Homero diga "rosquillas" en vez de "donas," por ejemplo, ya que no sé que tan común sea la palabra "rosquilla" en América Latina. Creo que durante mucho tiempo ha existido una preferencia para el "español verdadero" de España, pero poco a poco se va reconociendo y alzando la validez del español americano. De hecho para cualquier producto estadounidense, el mercado principal es América Latina y no España, así que me confunde el porqué traducen tantas cosas con voz española. A mí me gustaría que dejaramos por completo la idea de que el español de España sea superior, o más correcto. En realidad hablamos español en muchos países y el idioma evoluciona y se adapta, y todos nuestros regionalismos son válidos. Yo siempre busco traducciones que sirven para el público de América Latina, los regionalismos, coloquialismos y preferencias de los españoles me parecen muy interesantes, pero no los dejo influir en mis traducciones.


----------

